# CaniX (canicross race) - Mugdock Park, Scotland.



## scarter (Apr 26, 2009)

This may be of interest to some of the Scottish Pet Forums members.

I don't know if any of you run with your dogs? There's a CaniX race being held at Mugdock Park on the 3rd and 4th September. You may have seen the canicross event at Crufts? That was hosted by CaniX. There's always a fabulous atmosphere and the dogs love it.

For those that don't know, Canicross is simply 'running with dogs'. You don't need any special equipment to give it a first try - just a normal collar and lead. There will also be a have-a-go event in the afternoon on the Saturday.

Entries close this coming Monday so act fast if you're interested. As the sport is so new in Scotland this will probably be the only event this year:

CaniX UK: official website of Canicross UK, CaniX Team UK, EuroCaniX 2012 Cirencester 15th European Cani-Cross and Bikejor Championship


----------

